# Great way to add some bling to the lanyard



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I know I will be getting a few do add to my lanyard.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=22783476&cat=225&lpid=&search=


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

That's an awesome ad. Lately I've been trying to save some money when acquiring bands so what I've been doing is getting some pieces of PVC pipe, cutting them into 3/4" sections and spray painting them silver, then hanging them on my lanyard. They don't look good up close but from a distance all the guys at the boat ramp think that I'm a real badass.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this thread for real?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Totally for real :mrgreen: 




Seriously, I just like to joke about it because I love bands as much as anyone else and am really stoked to see them but it's funny to me when people will buy/poach bands to throw on their lanyard to make themselves look like a badass waterfowler. I'd say it has something to do with the change in culture that has come from the pro staffer/sponsored hunter mentality that has come up in the past few years. Each to his own though.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

I just go to the local community park ponds to get mine! Bait them in with bread and catch them then remove them and let them go! Catch and release hunting at its finest


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Is this thread for real?


A hunter is measured by the amount of bling on his lanyard. My duck to goose band ratio is a little off, that is why I am going to buy a few of this guys goose bands.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Donttreadonme said:


> JuniorPre 360 said:
> 
> 
> > Is this thread for real?
> ...


Huh not much of a hunter then are ya. Better hit ebay and add a few more lol.

Live from somewhere beneath the desert and brought to you via Tapatalk


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Oh ya and you need two or 3 collars to put you over the top!

Live from somewhere beneath the desert and brought to you via Tapatalk


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

This blows me away how desperate some guys for bling. To me that would be like buying some ones Elk mount and putting it in your living room you would think they would like there own they harvested. :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What is a "black hoodie pro staffer"?

Good grief, I know nothing about waterfowling.




Hey, I'm bettin' a nickel this Travis guy is a UWN member. 

C'mon Travis, fess up!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> That's an awesome ad. Lately I've been trying to save some money when acquiring bands so what I've been doing is getting some pieces of PVC pipe, cutting them into 3/4" sections and spray painting them silver, then hanging them on my lanyard. They don't look good up close but from a distance all the guys at the boat ramp think that I'm a real badass.


That's a great idea.

Ya know, I think we need an Arts & Crafts section on the forum.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I was origionally asking if the OP and second guy that posted was for real. If bands showed how good of a hunter one is, then Jeff Foiles and Clint Calder are THE BEST!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Just actually looked at the ad, anyone know what collars are going for?????? I might be selling here soon  :shock: :lol:


----------



## cnegeese801 (Mar 19, 2009)

Well I am a member here. That is my add.... I am out of work and got 4 kids to feed so sometimes you got to do what you need to do to make ends meet. You guys can give me crap about it, it's ok I wont take it to heart. I tried to make my add funny about the black hoodie prostaffer..lol. Just need the funds.
Travis


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

cnegeese801 said:


> Well I am a member here. That is my add.... I am out of work and got 4 kids to feed so sometimes you got to do what you need to do to make ends meet. You guys can give me crap about it, it's ok I wont take it to heart. I tried to make my add funny about the black hoodie prostaffer..lol. Just need the funds.
> Travis


Dang Travis that sucks to be in that situation man. I hope the best for you and your family! And yes the ad is very funny. Good luck with getting them sold!

Live from somewhere beneath the desert and brought to you via Tapatalk


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Hey if you can make a grundle of money off some "badass waterfowlers" its all good, its your customers that are out of touch with reality. Sorry to hear that!

I must suck too. I've shot alot of ducks and geese and no bands for me, i guess i just kill wild birds. I need to pick up my game!

For those of you who kill banded geese nonstop nowadays, do they taste like wonderbread??


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

nickpan said:


> For those of you who kill banded geese nonstop nowadays, do they taste like wonderbread??


Depends on the park and time of year. Most lately have tasted like butter flavored pop corn. Bread is more of a winter thing.

Live from somewhere beneath the desert and brought to you via Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cnegeese801 said:


> Well I am a member here. That is my add.... I am out of work and got 4 kids to feed so sometimes you got to do what you need to do to make ends meet. You guys can give me crap about it, it's ok I wont take it to heart. I tried to make my add funny about the black hoodie prostaffer..lol. Just need the funds.
> Travis


Thanks for coming on and explaining your situation Travis, good on you.

Good luck to ya, hang in there.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

cnegeese801 said:


> Well I am a member here. That is my add.... I am out of work and got 4 kids to feed so sometimes you got to do what you need to do to make ends meet. You guys can give me crap about it, it's ok I wont take it to heart. I tried to make my add funny about the black hoodie prostaffer..lol. Just need the funds.
> Travis


Travis, I wasn't knocking you, but I most definitely am knocking those who would buy the bands just to make their lanyards a little more heavy. Good luck selling them. I'm sure some of the buyer's stories of how they acquired them will be great. o-||


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

My brothers laugh when I wear a lanyard with duck calls on them, let alone blow them, let alone fake bands. They know we are nothing but pass over shooters thanks to Waterfowl Management Areas chalked with 13 foot tall phrag ponds. Maybe if I covered my lanyard with PVC they'd stop laughing and respect me as the duck slayer I dream to be........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Lemmy know when all you wanna-bes catch up. :mrgreen:


----------

